# VFAA Fall Field Championship August 07 & 08



## 60Xbulldog60X (Mar 12, 2005)

Walton Park Bowhunters is hosting the VFAA Fall Field Championship the weekend of August 07 & 08. We would love to see a good crowd show up to shoot. Loads of fun and good food. Camping available, swimming lake and fishing lake also. 

For more information go to www.vfaa.org 
Directions and shooting times are all on the website.

Hope you all will consider coming to shoot. We would love to have you.

Take care,

Kendall


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

*We would love to!*

Come and shoot! But the powers to be, would frown upon us! Hope you guys have as good as possible turnout!


----------



## 60Xbulldog60X (Mar 12, 2005)

pennysdad said:


> Come and shoot! But the powers to be, would frown upon us! Hope you guys have as good as possible turnout!


Thanks, maybe you guys can make it next time!


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

:whoo: 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## XSPOT60 (Apr 26, 2010)

We shall be there.


----------



## 60Xbulldog60X (Mar 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## XSPOT60 (Apr 26, 2010)

Cant wait to come shoot. Great place.


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

The forecast looks promising.


----------



## 60Xbulldog60X (Mar 12, 2005)

The forecast at the moment looks very nice. Let's hope it stays this way.


----------



## 60Xbulldog60X (Mar 12, 2005)

One more day before scoring starts. The weather still looks great. Hope everyone can make it. Looking forward to seeing everyone.

Take care,


Kendall


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Cant make it down, sorry Kendall.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

What a great group of guys down at Walton Park. They did everything they could to try to make a way for me to get in the second round, but family obligations made it all but impossible. 
I did get in the Field round today. Didn't do great, but it's about how I've been shooting this summer. 46x 534. Not to good in the BHFS class in VA.
My card looked like this:
1- 17 :doh: (the 60 yarder) 
9-18's
5- 19's
12- 20's
I didn't have any horrible misses, but a little miss in the 4 counts the same as a big one in the 4.
Bright spots: shot 19 on the 80 walk-up both halves.
Thanks to Kendall, and Webb for trying to make it work on my behalf.


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*.com*

Hay homie where are the scores at??? did you get that 560 today ? hope so ! see ya (how YOU DOING)


----------



## 60Xbulldog60X (Mar 12, 2005)

Hey Dale, I didn't get the 560 but I did get a 559 with 88X's. Cleaned the second half and only dropped 7 X's. We had a great weekend of weather, shooting and eating. Thanks to everyone that came out and participated.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

60Xbulldog60X said:


> Hey Dale, I didn't get the 560 but I did get a 559 with 88X's. Cleaned the second half and only dropped 7 X's. We had a great weekend of weather, shooting and eating. Thanks to everyone that came out and participated.


That is an awesome zone to be in. (like I would know)

Excellent shooting Kendall.
When will the scores be posted?


----------



## slowbowin12 (Apr 14, 2008)

60Xbulldog60X said:


> Hey Dale, I didn't get the 560 but I did get a 559 with 88X's. Cleaned the second half and only dropped 7 X's. We had a great weekend of weather, shooting and eating. Thanks to everyone that came out and participated.


Great shooting Kendall.


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

60Xbulldog60X said:


> Cleaned the second half and only dropped 7 X's.


That is SMOKING! All that hard work is paying off. :thumbs_up


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*Dammit!!!!*

I knew you had it in ya (HOW YOU DOING)


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

60Xbulldog60X said:


> Hey Dale, I didn't get the 560 but I did get a 559 with 88X's. Cleaned the second half and only dropped 7 X's. We had a great weekend of weather, shooting and eating. Thanks to everyone that came out and participated.


:whoo:

Geez... I wish I had been there to see it! Congrats Kendall! That's some awesome shooting Sweetie!


----------



## XSPOT60 (Apr 26, 2010)

Had a great time kendall. Even though i had bow problems, I had a good time.


----------



## XSPOT60 (Apr 26, 2010)

I cant Remember all the champs. Congrats to X Hunter for AMFS. And Cpt. Awesome in second. And Mr Fantastic for 1st in guest. Good job Jessica- 1st AFFS. Lucas Kenley- 1st in Youth. And congtates to Kendall and crew for doing a great job and all the hard work that they done at walton park.


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

Thanks to all the folks at Walton Park for a great weekend. I look forward to coming back again soon.


----------



## 60Xbulldog60X (Mar 12, 2005)

Thanks for all the compliments from everyone. I'm glad everyone enjoyed themselves. Vance, It will most likely be a few days before the results are posted. I'll have to get them together and send them to James Overfelt so he can post them on the VFAA website.

Thanks again to everyone who participated. I know had a great time!!

Take care,

Kendall


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

60Xbulldog60X said:


> Thanks for all the compliments from everyone. I'm glad everyone enjoyed themselves. Vance, It will most likely be a few days before the results are posted. I'll have to get them together and send them to James Overfelt so he can post them on the VFAA website.
> 
> Thanks again to everyone who participated. I know had a great time!!
> 
> ...


Does anyone know the top score in AMBHFS?? I bet Darrin shot it what ever it was.

Hey Kendall, have you heard the the NFAA Outdoor Nationals will be for 2011?


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

mag41vance said:


> Does anyone know the top score in AMBHFS?? I bet Darrin shot it what ever it was.
> 
> Hey Kendall, have you heard the the NFAA Outdoor Nationals will be for 2011?


Yep it was darrin with a 546 field and a 543 hunter


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> Yep it was darrin with a 546 field and a 543 hunter


Thanks Brad, and congratulations on your win. I have to say, Walton Park is as nice a Field Range as I've ever shot. I look forward to shooting there again.


----------



## fingershooter1 (Sep 12, 2005)

Congrats Kendall on shooting that awesome score. I had a good weekend there also and enjoyed the fellowship with archers around the state. Thanks for putting on a good shoot.

Chris


----------



## webb babcock (Jul 6, 2004)

Chis, Ihave your state championship patch & plaque at my store, congrats. Give me a caLL. Webb Babcock 434-528-3855 Webbs Sporting Goods


----------



## 60Xbulldog60X (Mar 12, 2005)

Hey Vance, 
The Outdoor Nationals will be in Yankton, SD in 2011 and back in Mechanicsburg, PA in 2012.



mag41vance said:


> Does anyone know the top score in AMBHFS?? I bet Darrin shot it what ever it was.
> 
> Hey Kendall, have you heard the the NFAA Outdoor Nationals will be for 2011?


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

60Xbulldog60X said:


> Hey Vance,
> The Outdoor Nationals will be in Yankton, SD in 2011 and back in Mechanicsburg, PA in 2012.


Thanks


----------

